# New Kindle Paperwhite - question about indexing



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

With previous Kindles, if I put a nonsense string in the search box, I could get a list of all the books that hadn't been indexed yet.  When I try this on the new Paperwhite, I always get a search result of zero. I know this can't be correct, because I have several books that show " Title not yet indexed" when I search within the book.

Has anyone tried this yet, or would someone who has recently added books be willing to try a search on a nonsense string? I'm wondering if this is a general change in Kindle indexing behavior, or just a problem on my Kindle.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I read something about you can now specify o search titles or  text. To check for un indexed you have to search text. But it makes searching titles quicker. . . . .yes..at the left of th search box, there's a drop down menu.

Sent from my KFJWA using Tapatalk HD


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you Ann! That was the answer. I just did the same nonsense search using text search and got a number and list of the items not yet indexed. I hadn't even noticed the left drop down arrow until you mentioned it. (I do have the new user manual in my "currently reading" collection, but I've only read a small part of it so far.)


----------

